# Anyone fancy a Christmas weight loss challenge?



## Katieb (Nov 23, 2016)

Hi all. I have rejoined this forum after a little time away, resolved to lose the weight I have regained and get myself back on track! I joined Slimming World 2 weeks ago, but I am not keen on the group (a bit clicky for me), so haven't stayed for the post weigh-in talk. I would love to buddy up with one, or lots of slimming buddies and wondered if anyone would like to join me? I may even be able to ditch SW and fly solo and save myself some money! I have lost half a stone to date and would like another half stone by Christmas, then ultimately a couple more by Spring! Anyone up for it?!!

Katie


----------



## grovesy (Nov 23, 2016)

Good luck and welcome back.


----------



## sparklestar (Nov 24, 2016)

Welcome back! I would be up for it, would love to shift anything by christmas!

Claire x


----------



## Katieb (Nov 24, 2016)

sparklestar said:


> Welcome back! I would be up for it, would love to shift anything by christmas!
> 
> Claire x


Hi Claire

Fab! It would be lovely to compare notes with someone and keep each other motivated! I pledge to lose 2lb by next Tuesday (my weigh in day)! 

Katie


----------



## Northerner (Nov 25, 2016)

Good luck @Katieb and @sparklestar !


----------



## Katieb (Nov 26, 2016)

Thanks Alan!


----------



## sparklestar (Nov 26, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## Ditto (Nov 27, 2016)

I'm trying to do Atkins. I'd love to lose a stone for Christmas.


----------



## Katieb (Nov 27, 2016)

Hi Ditto. Join Claire and I then and let's see how we get on! It would be good to have you on board! Good luck! Katie


----------



## Ditto (Nov 28, 2016)

Thank you, I will. I know some people already who have given up, thinking it's not worth it in the run up to Christmas, but I don't agree. If I gave up my health would deteriorate and I could have a stone on for Christmas Day! I don't want that, so I'll join you. I'm with some other people on Facebook who do Atkins but the more input/encouragement the better I feel.


----------



## Katieb (Nov 28, 2016)

Glad you are joining us! At 2lbs a week, half a stone is possible for Christmas so worth the effort I agree! I need to do some more exercise but I am on my feet all day and when I get home, cold and hungry...!!! You know the rest! Weigh in day tomorrow and I was aiming for 2lb but somehow think I may not do it! We'll see! X


----------



## Katieb (Nov 29, 2016)

Only lost a pound this week (must have been the weekend red wine)! Better than a pound on! 6 pounds to get off for Christmas! Hope I can do it!! 

Katie


----------



## Northerner (Nov 29, 2016)

Katieb said:


> Only lost a pound this week (must have been the weekend red wine)! Better than a pound on! 6 pounds to get off for Christmas! Hope I can do it!!
> 
> Katie


It's a start Katie! And in the right direction too, as you say  Another 6 should be do-able by Christmas


----------



## Katieb (Nov 29, 2016)

Thanks Alan. I have lost just over half a stone and wanted to be a stone lighter by the festive break. I will endeavour to reach my goal! Thanks for your support! Katie


----------



## Katieb (Dec 6, 2016)

So, 2lb off this week with another 4 to go to achieve my short term goal of a stone for Christmas! I can do this (despite all the Christmas temptation!!).


----------



## Northerner (Dec 6, 2016)

Katieb said:


> So, 2lb off this week with another 4 to go to achieve my short term goal of a stone for Christmas! I can do this (despite all the Christmas temptation!!).


Well done @Katieb!  Not far to go!


----------



## Lindarose (Dec 6, 2016)

You're doing really well Katieb. It's never easy to lose weight but at this time of year especially hard with extra temptations. Sure you'll achieve your goal.


----------



## Ditto (Dec 6, 2016)

Lost 4 pounds since 25th November. Slow but sure...


----------



## Katieb (Dec 6, 2016)

Thanks for all of your support. It helps to have people rooting for you! Well done D - you are heading in the right direction! X


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 7, 2016)

Ive made the decision to try and lose weight again after christmas, Ive done it before and I know that I can do it again. I lost over 100lbs before diagnosis and unfortunately put some back on. So after christmas its coming back off.


----------



## Ditto (Dec 7, 2016)

100 pounds! Wow, fabulous. Just doing low carb?


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 7, 2016)

Nope, I dont do low carb. I followed weight watchers to lose the weight as it was before diagnosis. I have reduced the amount of carbs i eat now (between 100-150g a day) but ive never done low carb.


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 7, 2016)

I also increased the amount of walking that I do (its the only exercise that I do)


----------



## Ditto (Dec 7, 2016)

Do you lose weight on 100g a day? I'm try and stay below 20g!  I did do WW once and lost half a stone the first week, but I was far too hungry to stay on it. I can only do Atkins because it's very filling.


----------



## grovesy (Dec 7, 2016)

I lose weight doing 100-120, anything less I can not maintain. I have lost weight gradually and steadily over the last 3 years.


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 7, 2016)

Ditto said:


> Do you lose weight on 100g a day? I'm try and stay below 20g!  I did do WW once and lost half a stone the first week, but I was far too hungry to stay on it. I can only do Atkins because it's very filling.



I dont know, as at the moment im not conciously trying to lose weight and I wouldnt reduce my carbs more than that as I know I would struggle to stick to it in the long run.


----------



## grovesy (Dec 7, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> I dont know, as at the moment im not conciously trying to lose weight and I wouldnt reduce my carbs more than that as I know I would struggle to stick to it in the long run.


That is what matters sticking to wherever for the long term.


----------



## loader (Dec 7, 2016)

grovesy said:


> That is what matters sticking to wherever for the long term.



If I could do that, I would not be a member of this forum.
Why does it seem so many humans are programmed to self destruct?


----------



## Ditto (Dec 7, 2016)

Is there any thread where people give example menus? I'd be interested to see what people are eating...


----------



## Katieb (Dec 7, 2016)

It's a tricky time at Christmas Stitch. I have loads of meals etc coming up so I may not hit my goal. I understand your reasons to try again after Christmas and I am sure you will. Enjoy the festivities! Xx


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 8, 2016)

Katieb said:


> It's a tricky time at Christmas Stitch. I have loads of meals etc coming up so I may not hit my goal. I understand your reasons to try again after Christmas and I am sure you will. Enjoy the festivities! Xx



I havent been on the weight loss for over a year now. As I lost so much and was happy where I'd got to (size 26 to 16), I just want to lose the little bit that I put on since being diagnosed and going on to gliclizide.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 8, 2016)

Good luck to all !


----------



## Ditto (Dec 10, 2016)

I think I gained two ounces! I  must be the only person to try and lose weight and then I gain.  Good luck to all whether dieting for Christmas or in the New Year...


----------



## Katieb (Dec 11, 2016)

I keep telling myself that weight loss is a marathon not a sprint! I'm doing OK but went out for a curry last night with my sister and family who I don't see very often. I kept the rice to a minimum as it pushes my BG sky high. Also had some red wine. 6.3 this morning which is not bad for me. Got a feeling the weight loss won't be so good this week!


----------



## Ditto (Dec 11, 2016)

I'm with family today and could have my favourite curry and rice but best not. I don't like this being diabetic.  It is a marathon not a sprint, good job in my case, gonna take me ages. Think I lost a bit over night whoopee.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 12, 2016)

Ditto said:


> I'm with family today and could have my favourite curry and rice but best not. I don't like this being diabetic.  It is a marathon not a sprint, good job in my case, gonna take me ages. Think I lost a bit over night whoopee.


Keep going Ditto  You will feel better


----------



## Ditto (Dec 13, 2016)

Thank you. I've lost some more weight, not sure how much, need to put my specs on to see Mum's old scales! Will go to Boot's today and see what's what. I feel good!


----------



## Katieb (Dec 13, 2016)

Another pound off today! Heaven knows how what with the temptations of Christmas! 11lbs to date. That stone is in sight! Gotta keep going.....


----------



## Northerner (Dec 14, 2016)

Well done @Katieb!


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 14, 2016)

Well done, keep up the great work.


----------



## Ditto (Dec 14, 2016)

Excellent KatieB. So much harder at this time of the year, I'm constantly being offered mince pies.

I lost 3 pounds! My official weight at Boot's and printed on the read-out is 15stones 8pounds and I was 15stones 11pounds last week. Yay!


----------



## Katieb (Dec 14, 2016)

Thank you. This is hard!! Well done Ditto - you are doing a grand job!!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 14, 2016)

Ditto said:


> Excellent KatieB. So much harder at this time of the year, I'm constantly being offered mince pies.
> 
> I lost 3 pounds! My official weight at Boot's and printed on the read-out is 15stones 8pounds and I was 15stones 11pounds last week. Yay!


Brilliant! Well done @Ditto!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Ditto (Dec 14, 2016)

Mind you I could eat a horse between two back doors but I'm ignoring that.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 15, 2016)

Ditto said:


> Mind you I could eat a horse between two back doors but I'm ignoring that.


Hehe!  The phrase was 'a scabby horse between two bread vans' where I come from


----------



## Ditto (Dec 15, 2016)

LOL. My Mum had horse during the War! She said it tasted okay...aw, poor geegees.  

I measure my tum every morning and despite losing that little bit of weight it's still 49. I have got it down from 50odd. I'm frightened in case it's heart failure as it's been distended all year. I've always had a huge tum with being so overweight but this is different and I'm very worried about it. I mentioned it to the Doc and he just said "Lose weight" 

Have a good healthy eating day all.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 15, 2016)

Ditto said:


> LOL. My Mum had horse during the War! She said it tasted okay...aw, poor geegees.
> 
> I measure my tum every morning and despite losing that little bit of weight it's still 49. I have got it down from 50odd. I'm frightened in case it's heart failure as it's been distended all year. I've always had a huge tum with being so overweight but this is different and I'm very worried about it. I mentioned it to the Doc and he just said "Lose weight"
> 
> Have a good healthy eating day all.


I think everyone who has eaten a Tesco lasagne has probably eaten horse...  

If you're not happy with the doctor's assessment, it might be worth getting a second opinion - is there another doctor at the practice you could see? Your current one doesn't sound very helpful!


----------



## ianbilly (Dec 15, 2016)

Ditto said:


> LOL. My Mum had horse during the War! She said it tasted okay...aw, poor geegees.


My Mum said they had Whale meat during the war due to rationing! She said it was blubberly! Sorry, i'll get my coat!


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 15, 2016)

That chicken from our Chinese tastes "rubbery" . I will get my coat too Ian


----------



## ianbilly (Dec 15, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> That chicken from our Chinese tastes "rubbery" . I will get my coat too Ian


Ha ha ha!


----------



## Ditto (Dec 16, 2016)

LOL 

My weight was up a bit this morning, not worried, it'll be temporary...I had stew and a dumpling for tea.


----------



## Katieb (Dec 21, 2016)

Well, I put a pound on this week, which I suppose is not too bad taking into account the Christmas celebrations! I am determined to not be a diet bore, but also not to throw caution to the wind! I won't achieve my goal of a stone by Christmas but so close!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 21, 2016)

Katieb said:


> Well, I put a pound on this week, which I suppose is not too bad taking into account the Christmas celebrations! I am determined to not be a diet bore, but also not to throw caution to the wind! I won't achieve my goal of a stone by Christmas but so close!


I'll ask Santa to postpone it for a couple of weeks, I'm sure people won't mind  Just enjoy yourself and make some sensible choices so you can make a couple of poor ones   Hope you have a lovely time


----------



## Ditto (Dec 21, 2016)

How anybody does not gain at least a stone over Christmas I'll never know!  How come I always remember the foods I refuse and don't eat, but instantly forget the foods I do eat?


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 21, 2016)

When I was following weight watchers a couple of years ago I managed to lose 3lbs over christmas, I think everyone in the meeting wanted to kill me after that one!


----------



## Ditto (Dec 21, 2016)

Ha! I'm not surprised.


----------



## Katieb (Dec 21, 2016)

Northerner said:


> I'll ask Santa to postpone it for a couple of weeks, I'm sure people won't mind  Just enjoy yourself and make some sensible choices so you can make a couple of poor ones   Hope you have a lovely time


Thanks Alan. Have a good Christmas yourself. I am resolved to have a healthier 2017!


----------

